# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  AWMN 2007...SAVE AWMN!!!

## anka

Θα ηθελα την γνωμη ολων σας, στα παρακατω ερωτηματα που εχω  ::  :
1ον : Να βαζουμε νεους χρηστες στο δυκτιο επι πληρωμη? 
2ον : Να χρεωνουμε υπηρεσιες οπως voip, DC, FTP, proxy κ.α ?
3ον : Να χρεωνουμε λοιπες υπηρεσιες οπως troubleshooting, scanning (με extra χρεωση εαν εχει κρυο,βροχη κτλ) σε ταρατσες, εγκατασταση εξοπλισμου ?
4ον : Μηπως υπαρχει καποιος τιμοκαταλογος?  ::  

5ον : *Εχετε ακουσει κατι τετοιο ή το ακουτε για πρωτη φορα *

----------


## ale3is

Τα ερωτηματα που εχεις ειναι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια(σου ζητησε καποιος κατι?) ή τα σκεφτηκες εσυ για την "αναπτυξη" του AWMN?

----------


## anka

> Τα ερωτηματα που εχεις ειναι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια(σου ζητησε καποιος κατι?) ή τα σκεφτηκες εσυ για την "αναπτυξη" του AWMN?


Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, ετυχε σ'ενα γνωστο μου χωρις να ειναι γνωστης του δυκτιου και γενικα στους υπολογηστες επανω, να του προτυνουν το awmn κατι σαν μια γρηγορη ADSL και σαν να ειναι ISP του το διναν το πακετακι στην τιμη των 500 ευρω. Το πακετo περιλαμβανει, πιατο, καντενα, dlink 900, scanαρισμα στην ταρατσα του πελατη και setup, voip, DC και proxy( ιστος και εργασια και περασμα καλωδιων και ολη η υπολοιπη βρομοδουλεια του πελατη). ΚΑΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ  ::

----------


## g1zmo

Άν τα σκέφτηκες εσύ μόλις χρεώθηκες 1 euro για το post

----------


## anka

> Άν τα σκέφτηκες εσύ μόλις χρεώθηκες 1 euro για το post


Περιμενω τιμοκαταλογο.....  ::   ::   ::  

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ και ΑΙΣΧΩΣ,
Γιατι γινετε απο ατομα του δυκτιου. Τι κανουμε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις????

----------


## mbjp

edit: μηπως ηταν το πακετο του πλαισιου;  ::

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ale3is
> 
> Τα ερωτηματα που εχεις ειναι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια(σου ζητησε καποιος κατι?) ή τα σκεφτηκες εσυ για την "αναπτυξη" του AWMN?
> 
> 
> Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, ετυχε σ'ενα γνωστο μου χωρις να ειναι γνωστης του δυκτιου και γενικα στους υπολογηστες επανω, να του προτυνουν το awmn κατι σαν μια γρηγορη ADSL και σαν να ειναι ISP του το διναν το πακετακι στην τιμη των 500 ευρω. Το πακετo περιλαμβανει, πιατο, καντενα, dlink 900, scanαρισμα στην ταρατσα του πελατη και setup, voip, DC και proxy( ιστος και εργασια και περασμα καλωδιων και ολη η υπολοιπη βρομοδουλεια του πελατη). ΚΑΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ


Μιας και θίγεις το θέμα, έτυχε πριν πο κανένα μήνα γνωστός στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Νικαιας να αναφέρει το θέμα ότι του έβαλε κάποιος δορυφορικό internet με συσκευή "*Dilin*" και κόστισε παρα πολύ φτηνά...μόλις 350 ευρώ.

Μήπως κάποιος εκει κάτω στα νότια εκμεταλλευεται καταστάσεις;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι τελείως αντίθετα με την ιδεολογία μας σαν κοινότητα και προσωπικά με εμενα. το δίχτυο είναι OPEN 100% και καμια υπηρεσία δεν χρεώνεται, ο καθένας εδώ προσφέρει αφιλοκερδώς ότι καλύτερο μπορεί, χωρίς κανένας να τον υποχρεώνει για το οτιδήποτε.
αν λοιπόν κάποιος σου ζητήσω ότι δήποτε από αυτά που αναφέρεις παρακαλώ να το δημοσίευσης ονομαστικά.

----------


## nikpanGR

Aπλά δίνεις το όνομα,μαζί με τις αποδείξεις και διαγράφεται από τον σύλλογο.Το να λές κάτι χωρίς να έχεις αποδείξεις δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι απλά δημιουργείς σύγχυση.

----------


## vmanolis

> 1ον : Να βαζουμε νεους χρηστες στο δυκτιο επι πληρωμη?


Όχι βέβαια. Δεν φτάνει το όποιο κόστος εξοπλισμού, θα πληρώνουν κι άλλα;




> 2ον : Να χρεωνουμε υπηρεσιες οπως voip, DC, FTP, proxy κ.α ?


Επίσης, όχι βέβαια.




> 3ον : Να χρεωνουμε λοιπες υπηρεσιες οπως troubleshooting, scanning (με extra χρεωση εαν εχει κρυο,βροχη κτλ) σε ταρατσες, εγκατασταση εξοπλισμου ?


Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται τις "υπηρεσίες" ενός τεχνικού-γνώστη του αντικειμένου, είναι θέμα του καθενός τι θα κάνει.
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όταν κάποιος είναι ταράτσα σαν χόμπυ, ένας όμοιός του εργάζεται παρόμοια κάπου και κερδίζει χρήματα για να ζήσει.
Άρα, η λογική του ή ξέρεις να κάνεις κάτι ή πληρώνεις κάποιον να στο κάνει, στέκει.Αυτό δηλαδή που ισχύει παντού.
Δεν νομίζω ότι εξαιρείται το ΑΜΔΑ, *εκτός χόμπυ* πάντα (στο τεχνικό κομμάτι εννοώ).




> 4ον : Μηπως υπαρχει καποιος τιμοκαταλογος?


Όχι, ούτε θα υπάρξει.
Αν φωνάξεις έναν τεχνικό να σου συνδέσει π.χ. τον θερμοσίφωνα, θα ξέρεις από κάποιον "λίστα" πόσο θα σου κοστίσει;




> 5ον : *Εχετε ακουσει κατι τετοιο ή το ακουτε για πρωτη φορα *


Κάποια σημεία του έχουν "πλανηθεί" κατά καιρούς, ενώ κάποια άλλα ίσως ήδη γίνονται (ιδίως το 3).

(edit : Έμπλεξα με τα quotes.  ::  )

----------


## argi

> Θα ήθελα στην επόμενη συνάντηση μας την Τετάρτη στον σύλλογο να είστε εκει για να δούμε όλοι μαζί πώς μπορούμε να το δουλέψουμε το θέμα με προτάσεις και υλοποίηση αυτών μέσω του ΔΣ.Για να τελειώνουμε με αυτου του είδους τα κρούσματα...πού μας κουράζουν όλους.
> Με την παρουσία σας θα δείξετε το ενδιαφέρον σας για αυτό το θέμα.
> Θα είμαι και εγώ εκει για να το συζητήσουμε και να κάνουμε γραπτά την πρόταση μας στο νέο ΔΣ.


Γραπτή πρόταση προς το ΔΣ +++
Υλοποίηση μέσω του ΔΣ ---
Υλοποίηση απο ομάδα που θα της ανατεθεί μετά απο απόφαση του ΔΣ +++

Γιατί το ΔΣ το βγαλαμε για να οργανωνει, να συντονίζει και να αποφασίζει... οχι να υλοποιεί το ίδιο τις ιδέες μας... (γιατί οι ιδέες ειναι φτηνές, η υλοποίηση τους είναι που "κοστίζει")

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

ε χαλαρα...!

δεν ειπαμε οτι ειναι σωστο και αγιο, αλλα το να περνεις αποφασεις τοσο
ανεξελεγκτα και χωρις να εχεις μιλησει με αλλους πρωτα, ειναι κακο.

διαβασες τι σου ειπε ο papashark ?

ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε σκεφτομαστε για το τι θα κανουμε στο μελλον ?
γιατι περνεις πρωτοβουλιες ενω δεν εχεις σφαιρικη αποψη ?

λες να μην τα εχουμε συζητησει ηδη ολα αυτα ?

λες να μην μας θιγει αυτη η κατασταση ?

πολλα λαθη...

----------


## anka

> ουτε +++ το θέμα με θίγει προσωπικά από τη στιγμή που σπαταλώ ώρες που θα πέρναγα με την οικογένεια μου για το δίκτυο αφιλοκερδώς να βγουν οι ρόμπες οι ξεκούμπωτες στον αέρα ντροπή στους moderators admin που δεν έχουν κλειδώσει το τοπικ και αφήνουν να πλανώνται υποψίες για awmnites 
> χωρίς στοιχεία τώρα είστε υποχρεωμένοι να τα εμφανιστούν αλλιώς θα έχουμε άλλα
> ΠΕ ΚΛΠ στο παιδί που άνοιξε το τοπικ και σε όποιον είναι υπεύθυνος για ανυπόστατες καταγγελίες χωρίς αποδείξεις
> η θα τα πείτε ολα η κλειδώστε το ντροπιασμένοι Αλήθεια nikpan εσύ σε ποιον έκανες παρατήρηση για πες μας
> 
> anka no offence αλλά άνοιξες ασκούς nothing personal


Το να πω και με αποδείξεις ότι είναι ο τάδε και να του κόψουμε τα λινκ είναι εύκολο τουλάχιστον για τον ένα που ξέρω εγώ, το δύσκολο είναι να σταματήσει να το κάνει, όχι μόνο αυτός αλλά και άλλοι επίδοξοι "συνάδελφοι" του, γιατί ποίος θα τους σταματήσει και με πιο τρόπο? Άντε και του έκοψες τα λινκ... δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει να πουλάει σε πελάτες του πρόσβαση σε αλλά AP καθώς το AWMN είναι open network? Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο και το νόημα από το τοπικ που άνοιξα γιατί πολλοί από εμάς άρχισαν να ψάχνονται με τους πελάτες των AP τους και ιδικά από συστημένους. Νομίζεις ότι σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο είναι ένας ή δυο μπορεί που κάνουν αυτή την δουλεία και να είναι οπωσδήποτε μέλει και συνδεδεμένοι με το δίκτυο??? Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι το τοπικ το άνοιξα εν άγνοια του θύματος καθώς ο ίδιος δεν ξέρει από AWMN.

----------


## john70

Anka,

Τελικά θα μας πείς ποιος είναι ??? 

Σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν προσφέρεις κάτι στον διάλογο .... Να μάθουμε ποιος είναι να τον κράξουμε και πιο συμαντικο να "γλυτώσουμε" τα "θύματα"

Με γενικά πλάνα και όχι κοντινά δεν κάνουμε κάτι..,. νετάρισε στο πλάνο να δούμε τον "κακό" να τον κράξουμε και να τον κάνουμε πέρα απο την καθημερινότητα του φόρουμ . Με την τυχαία και αόριστη αναφορά ..... μπορεί να του κάνεις και καλή διαφ/ση εάν κατεβάσει την τιμή στα 499  ::  

Στοιχεία λοιπόν ..

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κοφτού του λοιπόν εσύ και όσο για τους clients αν δεν ξέρεις ποιους έχεις είσαι άξιος της μοίρας σου προσωπικά αν κάποιος client μάθαινα ότι έχει πληρώσει θα τον έκοβα και αυτόν μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν ασχοληθηκε να δει τι σκατά είναι το awmn έτσι κια αλλιώς άχρηστοι είναι οι απαίδευτοι 

άλλη εναλλακτική κοφτέ τα απ της περιοχή σας και κάντε μόνο bb και πολλές άλλες λύσεις μπορώ να σου βρω αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα
Το θέμα είναι να πειται με αποδείξεις τα ονόματα και άπω κει και πέρα ας κάνει ο καθε κομβουχος αυτο που νομίζει firewall κλπ λύσεις υπάρχουν.
ΑΝΤΕΡΑ να τους βγαλεται στη φόρα να μην μπορούν να σταθούν πουθενά , όπως και τους client που πλήρωσαν καθώς ειναι συνυπεύθυνοι και απαράδεκτοι που δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν καν τι είναι το awmn εχεται εχουμε ??????????????????????????????

----------


## mojiro

το θεμα εχει ξεφυγει και δε νομιζω οτι εχουμε αλλα επικοδομητικα
να πουμε... πλεον συμφωνω για το κλειδομα  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αν υπάρχουν έξτρα πληροφορίες σχετικά με αυτό το φαινόμενo και άλλα παρεμφερή θα παρακαλούσα να σταλεί ενημερωτικό e-mail στο *ds {@} awmn.net*.


Επιπλέον αυτή την Τετάρτη θα βρίσκεται κάποιος από εμάς στην έδρα του Συλλόγου.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Οχι Μιχάλη μέχρι να βγουν τα ονόματα δεν πρέπει να κλειδωθεί αλλιώς είναι συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση Για τον Πειραιά και τότε θα βγω και γω αύριο και θα λέω ότι στο Γαλάτσι πχ τα παίρνουν κλπ

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σουτ βρε !!!
Μην τα λες !!!
ρε Μανώλη, είπαμε αυτά όχι παραέξω.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

> *mojiro έγραψε*
> το θεμα εχει ξεφυγει και δε νομιζω οτι εχουμε αλλα επικοδομητικα
> να πουμε... πλεον συμφωνω για το κλειδομα


Συμφωνώ με την παραπάνω άποψη (μπήκαμε σε ένα κύκλο και δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε από αυτόν). ¨Ομως για να κλείσει το θέμα αυτό, ας πεί ο Anka ποιός επιτέλους είναι αυτός ο χρήστης (να γίνει έλεγχος και διαστάυρωση των γεγονότων). Και να ζητήσει το κλείδωμα της ενότητας. 




> *GOLDEN DRAGON έγραψε*
> κοφτού του λοιπόν εσύ και όσο για τους clients αν δεν ξέρεις ποιους έχεις είσαι άξιος της μοίρας σου προσωπικά αν κάποιος client μάθαινα ότι έχει πληρώσει θα τον έκοβα και αυτόν μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν ασχοληθηκε να δει τι σκατά είναι το awmn έτσι κια αλλιώς άχρηστοι είναι οι απαίδευτοι
> 
> άλλη εναλλακτική κοφτέ τα απ της περιοχή σας και κάντε μόνο bb και πολλές άλλες λύσεις μπορώ να σου βρω αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα
> Το θέμα είναι να πειται με αποδείξεις τα ονόματα και άπω κει και πέρα ας κάνει ο καθε κομβουχος αυτο που νομίζει firewall κλπ λύσεις υπάρχουν.
> ΑΝΤΕΡΑ να τους βγαλεται στη φόρα να μην μπορούν να σταθούν πουθενά , όπως και τους client που πλήρωσαν καθώς ειναι συνυπεύθυνοι και απαράδεκτοι που δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν καν τι είναι το awmn


Μία λύση να μη ξανασυμβεί το φαινόμενο αυτό.




> *john70 έγραψε*
> Anka,
> 
> Τελικά θα μας πείς ποιος είναι ???
> 
> Σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν προσφέρεις κάτι στον διάλογο .... Να μάθουμε ποιος είναι να τον κράξουμε και πιο συμαντικο να "γλυτώσουμε" τα "θύματα"
> 
> Με γενικά πλάνα και όχι κοντινά δεν κάνουμε κάτι..,. νετάρισε στο πλάνο να δούμε τον "κακό" να τον κράξουμε και να τον κάνουμε πέρα απο την καθημερινότητα του φόρουμ . Με την τυχαία και αόριστη αναφορά ..... μπορεί να του κάνεις και καλή διαφ/ση εάν κατεβάσει την τιμή στα 499 
> 
> Στοιχεία λοιπόν ..


Δέυτερη λύση να μη ξανασυμβεί το φαινόμενο αυτό. Αλλίως μάλλον τζάμπα διαφήμηση γίνεται στο άτομο αυτό και την κατακριτέα πράξη του! 




> *socrates έγραψε:*
> Αν υπάρχουν έξτρα πληροφορίες σχετικά με αυτό το φαινόμενo και άλλα παρεμφερή θα παρακαλούσα να σταλεί ενημερωτικό e-mail στο ds {@} awmn.net.
> 
> Επιπλέον αυτή την Τετάρτη θα βρίσκεται κάποιος από εμάς στην έδρα του Συλλόγου.


Και ενημερώνεται και ο σύλλογος αναλυτικά για το θέμα (κάνοντας τις όποιες ενέργειες μπορεί/κρίνει σώστες). 

Το φαινόμενο αυτό αποτελεί ένα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα για το δίκτυο, για όλους τους χρήστες (συλλογικούς και μη).

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Θα ήθελα στην επόμενη συνάντηση μας την Τετάρτη στον σύλλογο να είστε εκει για να δούμε όλοι μαζί πώς μπορούμε να το δουλέψουμε το θέμα με προτάσεις και υλοποίηση αυτών μέσω του ΔΣ.Για να τελειώνουμε με αυτου του είδους τα κρούσματα...πού μας κουράζουν όλους.
> Με την παρουσία σας θα δείξετε το ενδιαφέρον σας για αυτό το θέμα.
> Θα είμαι και εγώ εκει για να το συζητήσουμε και να κάνουμε γραπτά την πρόταση μας στο νέο ΔΣ.
> 
> 
> Γραπτή πρόταση προς το ΔΣ +++
> Υλοποίηση μέσω του ΔΣ ---
> ...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου,αλλά να γίνει μετά απο γενική συζήτηση της οποίας τα αποτελέσματα 
θα κοινοποιηθούν στο ΔΣ και αυτό να ορίσει μία ομάδα για τις προτάσεις γιά τις ενέργειες
πού θα γίνουν από μεριάς του συλλόγου...Επιτέλους ας ενεργήσουμε
μιά φορά σαν σύλλογος...συλλογικά...

----------


## koki

1+1 κάνουν 2 την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα.
Τα πράγματα είναι απλά.

Είναι κάποιος που κάνει βρωμιές.
Το ανακάλυψε ο Μήτσος.
Ο Μήτσος και οι άλλοι Μήτσοι έχουν αποδείξεις χειροπιαστές; (κοινή λογική αρκεί, για να βρούμε ποιες είναι οι επαρκείς αποδείξεις).
Εάν όχι, δεν έχει νόημα η όποια αποκάλυψη.
Εάν ναι, θέλει ο Μήτσος να το πει;
Όχι, ε τι να κάνουμε, ας δείρουμε τον Μήτσο.
Ναι, γιατί να μην το πει; Είναι κάτι αδιαμφισβήτητα λάθος, και έχουμε χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις. Γκοου αχέντ, Μήτσος, Σέιβ Αγουμουνού.

----------


## panoz

> 1+1 κάνουν 2 .....



+++

έλεος πια, δεν χρειάζεται να ξανανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό! κάνεις μπαγαποντιά και σε ανακαλύπτουν, την "πληρώνεις" (περισσότερο ηθικά παρά πρακτικά) για να μάθεις και εσύ και οι άλλοι.. είναι βασικός κανόνας της κοινωνίας.. και στην τελική αναπόδεικτα δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. έχετε αποδείξεις (και δεν μιλάμε για τιμολόγια κλπ..), πείτε το, δεν έχετε αποδείξεις παρά μόνο ενδείξεις, υποψίες, φήμες? κλειδώστε το και θάψτε το να ησυχάσουμε, και ο καθένας ας πράξει κατά συνείδηση..

----------


## commando

> 1+1 κάνουν 2 την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα


Σε ποιο συστημα στο δεκαδικο η στο δυαδικο εννοεις?
Δεν τα πας καλα στα μαθηματικα εσυ δεν σου ξαναδινω τον λογαριασμο.
Αρα η Κοκι ειναι αθωα δεν τα παιρνει.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

Γιώργο είσαι απίστευτος!! τι να πει κανείς !!  ::   ::

----------


## aprin

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η πλειοψηφία (όχι όλοι) που ζητάει όνομα,το κάνει από περιέργεια και όχι για την αποκατάσταση της ηθικής τάξης.Τι πάει να πει να τον κάνουμε ρόμπα στο forum?Σιγά τ'αυγά,κάθε μέρα όλο και κάποιος από μας γίνεται,σε 1 βδομάδα έχουν ξεχαστεί όλα (βλ.admins με το γνωστό mod  ::  ).

Επίσης,πόσοι τον ξέρετε τον εν λόγω κύριο,αφού δεν είναι στο awmn?Αν σας πει ότι είναι ο Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος θα ησυχάσετε δηλαδή;Δικαίωμά του σύντροφου anka να μη θέλει να πει όνομα.Έλεος πια..

----------


## anka

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η πλειοψηφία (όχι όλοι) που ζητάει όνομα,το κάνει από περιέργεια και όχι για την αποκατάσταση της ηθικής τάξης.Τι πάει να πει να τον κάνουμε ρόμπα στο forum?Σιγά τ'αυγά,κάθε μέρα όλο και κάποιος από μας γίνεται,σε 1 βδομάδα έχουν ξεχαστεί όλα (βλ.admins με το γνωστό mod  ).
> 
> Επίσης,πόσοι τον ξέρετε τον εν λόγω κύριο,αφού δεν είναι στο awmn?Αν σας πει ότι είναι ο Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος θα ησυχάσετε δηλαδή;Δικαίωμά του σύντροφου anka να μη θέλει να πει όνομα.Έλεος πια..


Συμφωνώ με τον/την aprin! Ποτέ δεν θα έδινα όνομα δημοσιά ,από την αρχή το είχα ξεκαθαρίσει, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις την αντίδραση του αλλού… Εγώ άνοιξα το τοπικ όταν το έμαθα κάποιος άλλος μπορεί το κεφάλι αλλού, ειδικά όταν έχεις πληρώσει μια 500αρα... Το τοπικ το άνοιξα για να μπουν στην διαδικασία, όσοι το διαβάσουν, να γνωρίσουν τους AP πελάτες τους που ίσως να μην γνωρίζουν και ίσως να είναι κάποια από τα θύματα των "μαστόρων". Το τοπικ μπορεί να κλειδωθεί.

----------


## aprin

Πριν κλειδωθεί,anka,είμαι *ο* aprin  ::

----------


## commando

> Γιώργο είσαι απίστευτος!! τι να πει κανείς !!


Τι να κανουμε πανω απο ολα η επιστημη στο δυαδικο 1+1=10
Aφου δε βγαζουμε ακρη με το ποιος τα παιρνει ας μαθαινουμε και τιποτα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

